# NAMOTORSPORTS | Neuspeed 2.5L Power Pulley Kit - New Product Announcement



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

We are happy to announce a new product from Neuspeed. The Neuspeed Power Pulley kit for the 2.5 engines is now in stock and ready to ship. Check out pricing, pictures and the product description below http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















*Neuspeed Power Pulley Kit for VW 2.5L - $169.99 plus shipping*
*Product Description:*
Your car's alternator is powered by a belt connected back to the crankshaft pulley. Spinning this pulley draws precious horsepower from your engine. NEUSPEED's powertrain engineer, using sophisticated CAD software, performed a mass properties analysis of the crank pulley. The result is reduced parasitic drag on the engine and increased horsepower. This kit includes a new crankshaft pulley and shorter belt.
Like our other NEUSPEED Power Pulleys, the new crankshaft pulley is made from 6061 T6 aluminum and hard anodized for durability. Unlike color anodizing which is mostly cosmetic, hard anodizing builds up a hardened layer over the base material to prevent wear.
Neuspeed reports a 5 - 7 horsepower gain. 








*Product Fitment:*
MK V Volkswagen Jetta 2.5L
MK V Volkswagen Rabbit 2.5L
*Product Availability:*
In stock and ready to ship








*Ordering:*
Website: All website orders can be done directly through our site http://www.namotorsports.net. Please just click any of the product links above to go directly to our site. 
Phone: Call us toll free at *1-877-NAMOTORS* to place your order over the phone.
*Payment:*
We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers. If you are interested in paying using a money or wire transfer, please call us toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS








*Tax:*
All Connecticut customers will be charged 6% Connecticut Sales tax.
*Shipping:*
All orders will be shipping via UPS. If you are interested in shipping to Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico and Canada, please call us. You will be charged additional shipping fees.
*Hours of Operations:*
Monday - Thursday from 8AM to 6PM EST
Friday from 8AM to 5PM EST
Saturday from 10AM to 3 PM EST
Sundays we are closed
*Retail Showroom:*
Come check out our new 6000 square foot facility in Vernon, Connecticut. Click here for directions.
*Website:*
Our website http://www.namotorsports.net is always open 
*Newsletter:*
If you are interested in receiving our monthly newsletter that includes new product announcements, specials and coupons, please follow the link below to sign-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
North American Motorsports Newsletter








*Contact Info:*
*Phone:* 1-877-NAMOTORS
*Email:* [email protected]
*Website:* http://www.namotorsports.net
*PM:* namotorsports
*AIM:* NickAtNamotors
*MSN:* [email protected]
*Yahoo:* NickAtNamotors
Any questions, feel free to PM me or call toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:07 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Neuspeed 2.5L Power Pulley Kit - New Product Announcement ([email protected])*

i really wanna get this, have the money, just wish their were some reviews or dynos or sumthn


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Neuspeed 2.5L Power Pulley Kit - New Product Announcement (cbrabbit)*

also is their any negatives to getting a light weight pulley?


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

any dynos or numbers? i know nst pulleys are proven,


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Unfortunately, as with all their products, Neuspeed does not release dyno info to the public. So, we do not have any such information to post right now.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*

order placed. i'll be sure to give a review guys.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT)*

yeah keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_order placed. i'll be sure to give a review guys.

Thanks for the order! It shipped out yesterday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Does anyone who has this have an update?


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

thanks for changing the picture to one with out the stretch bolts


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

But it comes with them?


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_But it comes with them?

no it doesn't!... they had a picture with the stretch bolts when i ordered now they are gone. so this makes this kit less of a value over the NST kit. not to mention the fact of misrepresentation. which they fixed by changing the pictures. LOL


_Modified by THE KILLER RABBIT at 2:33 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_
no it doesn't!... they had a picture with the stretch bolts when i ordered now they are gone. so this makes this kit less of a value over the NST kit. not to mention the fact of misrepresentation. which they fixed by changing the pictures. LOL

_Modified by THE KILLER RABBIT at 2:33 PM 5-21-2008_

Thats not quite how it went down. You had called us and asked if they came with them, to which I answered no they do not, as our site stated what came with the kit as does the original post. 
When Neuspeed initially released this kit, the only image they had was a stock image with bolts. After checking again, it appears they had another picture, so we updated it. 
As thousands of Vortex customers can tell you, we are in no way out to screw anyone. I will admit the picture showed bolts, but the description specifically stated what was included, and NO WHERE did it say anything about bolts. You can look at any retailer on the internet selling anything in any industry and you will find that they all use what are called 'stock' images provided by the manufacturers. However, sometimes you have to read the text to see exactly what is included. 
I am sorry the picture showed the bolts, but we updated as soon as Neuspeed informed us that they had a new picture. Your stock bolts can be re-used when doing the install, so there is actaully no need for the new bolts.
Thank you again for the order and please let us know if you need anything else in the future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by NAMotorsports at 2:50 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_But it comes with them?

The kit does not come with bolts, you can re-use your stock bolts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NAMotorsports* »_
Thats not quite how it went down. You had called us and asked if they came with them, to which I answered no they do not, as our site stated what came with the kit as does the original post. 
When Neuspeed initially released this kit, the only image they had was a stock image with bolts. After checking again, it appears they had another picture, so we updated it. 
As thousands of Vortex customers can tell you, we are in no way out to screw anyone. I will admit the picture showed bolts, but the description specifically stated what was included, and NO WHERE did it say anything about bolts. You can look at any retailer on the internet selling anything in any industry and you will find that they all use what are called 'stock' images provided by the manufacturers. However, sometimes you have to read the text to see exactly what is included. 
I am sorry the picture showed the bolts, but we updated as soon as Neuspeed informed us that they had a new picture. Your stock bolts can be re-used when doing the install, so there is actaully no need for the new bolts.
Thank you again for the order and please let us know if you need anything else in the future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by NAMotorsports at 2:50 PM 5-21-2008_

yes I know thats exactly wat happened. and you are correct on reading text. which is why i really havn't pursued the issue past the phone call yesterday. its just that I came in here to inform the public that the bolts in your picture from last week were not going to be included in the kit and i find that the picture has changed. this does not change the fact that that picture represented your product. and since they were not included in the kit they should be labeled as misrepresented. that was one of the reasons i bought this kit. the fact that it comes with a belt and what i thought bolts were coming as well that made it less of a hassle to me then to buy the NST kit, that only comes with the pulley and no other hardware. I hope you see where i am coming from as I certainly see where you are coming from.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_
yes I know thats exactly wat happened. and you are correct on reading text. which is why i really havn't pursued the issue past the phone call yesterday. its just that I came in here to inform the public that the bolts in your picture from last week were not going to be included in the kit and i find that the picture has changed. this does not change the fact that that picture represented your product. and since they were not included in the kit they should be labeled as misrepresented. that was one of the reasons i bought this kit. the fact that it comes with a belt and what i thought bolts were coming as well that made it less of a hassle to me then to buy the NST kit, that only comes with the pulley and no other hardware. I hope you see where i am coming from as I certainly see where you are coming from. 

I certainly do see where you're coming from, and I do apologize. I just don't want you, or anyone else, to think we were trying to mislead you. Ideally, it would be nice if we could have detailed pictures of every product, but it unfortunately isn't always that easy. Once we realized that the picture was available, I wanted to make sure to update it as to avoid future confusion.
Thanks again for the order!


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

I also want to reiterate (for others) that I did speak to Neuspeed about the bolts in question. I was told they do not include them because you can reuse the stock bolts without any problems. I know some of you may feel comfortable replacing them, but if Neuspeed does not include them, they must really not feel it is required.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NAMotorsports* »_Unfortunately, as with all their products, Neuspeed does not release dyno info to the public. So, we do not have any such information to post right now.

too bad they dont give out dynos, they could make a lot more business... thats the only reason i never go with neuspeed


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_too bad they dont give out dynos, they could make a lot more business... thats the only reason i never go with neuspeed

I know, it would be nice to get that info from all manufactures, but unfortunately that isn't the case. What we've heard from a lot of manufacturers is that they hesitate to post dyno numbers because people expect to get the same numbers, and if they don't they are very disappointed. As we all know, dyno numbers in general mean very little unless you are comparing your car to your car under the same exact conditions. Comparing your dyno to any other dyno essentially means nothing. So, I think thats why a lot of manufacturers hesitate to post them.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm interested in this kit for a na project I'm working on.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NAMotorsports* »_
I know, it would be nice to get that info from all manufactures, but unfortunately that isn't the case. What we've heard from a lot of manufacturers is that they hesitate to post dyno numbers because people expect to get the same numbers, and if they don't they are very disappointed. As we all know, dyno numbers in general mean very little unless you are comparing your car to your car under the same exact conditions. Comparing your dyno to any other dyno essentially means nothing. So, I think thats why a lot of manufacturers hesitate to post them.

yeah, but at least it gives you a slight idea of what the product can do
instead of having the company say, it gives you uhhh... i dunno, 5-7hp, yeah that sounds good.


----------



## AdamVC (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I'm interested in this kit for a na project I'm working on.

NA project?????








Your turbo setup was amazing...but I'm definitely more inclined for all motor!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (AdamVC)*

How much does this pulley weigh?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

I've asked this twice with no response







I may be in the market for a pulley but I have questions


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

i weighed it before i installed it. puilley weighs about 1.5 pounds. my stock one weighed about 5 lbs


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_i weighed it before i installed it. puilley weighs about 1.5 pounds. my stock one weighed about 5 lbs

Nice, thanks for helping us out with that. I was going to have to ask Neuspeed since we don't have any here at the moment. But now I don't have to!


----------



## PlatinumStyle (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_i weighed it before i installed it. puilley weighs about 1.5 pounds. my stock one weighed about 5 lbs
How do you like the pulley? Notice any improvements in gas mileage or performance?


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (PlatinumStyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PlatinumStyle* »_How do you like the pulley? Notice any improvements in gas mileage or performance?

i really havn't put too many miles on the pulley yet to say if its worth it. i'm going to the track tonight to see how much my times have improved. then after some more miles i will write a review


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_
i really havn't put too many miles on the pulley yet to say if its worth it. i'm going to the track tonight to see how much my times have improved. then after some more miles i will write a review

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3875228


----------

